# Smelt



## Sportingman1954

I waiting for the Fishdam river
mouth to open up,the Anna river
is open and flowing good the outlet
is not totally clear of ice yet...
Munising bay still not open but 
big pressure cracks and ice is
rotten.A week or so I say not
longer.Good luck


----------



## ajhallfr

Sportingman, careful about posting river names, but no harm done. I think the Munising area will be a little longer yet. I'm thinking the day the ice leaves the bay is the day to get out there.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Come on up tomorrow it is supposed to be 60 degrees bring your smelt net you will find that all of the bays are still frozen. I have been up here long enough to have dipped smelt in freezing blizzards and in 70 degree weather. People from downstate want a clue on what is going on in the UP and they get slammed for posting....not good. I would be happy to let you know when you can catch smelt a week or two after the run is over.


----------



## Watersmt

RH, dont fret over it. He just woke up in the wrong part of the state.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Watersmt said:


> RH, dont fret over it. He just woke up in the wrong part of the state.


:lol::lol:Only on this site. I guess that I help guys out too often. Not the first on this site that someone asks and turns around and slams the person that gives them the information. Then they post that they drove 400 miles to find out that smelt run was over two weeks ago.:lol::lol: I happen to live within an hours drive of about 40 smelt creeks. I usually know when the first smelt shows up and the last one leaves.


----------



## Sportingman1954

Nothing Happening in
Munising / Marquette / Manistigue
Areas 
Like to get a few


----------



## ajhallfr

Sportingman1954 said:


> Nothing Happening in
> Munising / Marquette / Manistigue
> Areas
> Like to get a few


I think we're a little early yet. I'll be up in Munising for 6 months starting very soon, and before that on the east end. In my experience the smelt seem to start east and work west in the U.P. 

I'll try to keep you posted Sportingman.


----------



## Quig7557

Keep up the good work RH, you helped me out last year, I hope to get a few clues as to when to go this year too.


----------



## JVoutdoors

I live vicariously through RH and other good UP local guys postings. :lol: Thanks guys. Did some time at KI Sawyer and those were the best outdoor days of my life. Remember driving down toward I think Rapid River area (don't remember the name of the river) 30 years ago and filling up a garbage can within a few hours with about 6 guys. Been reading these smelt posts and may have to make the drive to hopefully get enough for a meal. If I can time it right and get lucky. Sad. But again thanks RH and others for sharing and some of us appreciate the intel and maybe getting lucky and not wasting $100 worth of gas to get a few fish along with the UP experience.


----------



## Robert Holmes

I will be out this weekend checking ice conditions and will report. Many of the back road areas are still snow covered and may be impassable as of today. Temperatures are supposed to be in the 60"s all next week. I would put my $$$ on next weekend but more $$$ on Sunday than on Saturday. Last year I got mine on April 21.


----------



## ajhallfr

Robert Holmes said:


> I will be out this weekend checking ice conditions and will report. Many of the back road areas are still snow covered and may be impassable as of today. Temperatures are supposed to be in the 60"s all next week. I would put my $$$ on next weekend but more $$$ on Sunday than on Saturday. Last year I got mine on April 21.


I am really surprised we've never run into each other on the stream RH. I've spent a lot of time (and grew up) around the same areas you seem to hang out.

I appreciate all the intel.


----------



## osmerus

Ya, I would definitely like an ice report for the local river/ streams. I just saw the flow gauge at the USGS page for another river in the south eastern U.P is now registering. It went from ice affected to running. Kinda tells me the rivers and streams are starting to blow out. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Pickford

Was checking out a river north of St Ignace today. Still froze over at the mouth. River is open upstream a ways. I've fished with RH, the only thing I've seen him catch or dip are chubs:lol::lol:


----------



## Big_Holla

Keep the updates coming! There's always hope I can get one or both kids up that way!!


----------



## Robert Holmes

Pickford said:


> Was checking out a river north of St Ignace today. Still froze over at the mouth. River is open upstream a ways. I've fished with RH, the only thing I've seen him catch or dip are chubs:lol::lol:


That is my bait:lol:. I will be out catching the chrome very soon.


----------



## ajhallfr

A buddy of mine is going to check out a certain popular Lake Huron trib on Wednesday. Judging by the satellite ice cover map, looks a bit soon, but I'll report


----------



## fishrod

Hey how is the big th looking, still froze or blown out. Coming up at the end of April, so I still have a couple of weeks. Just curious if anyone has been in that direction lately. Also how is the snow looking, can u access any two tracks or smaller logging roads. Thanks


----------



## osmerus

Buddy of mine reported that river as ice coverd as of this past weekend. It should blow out soon with these temps. Also said the snow is meltin fast but still quiet a bit on the ground. Everything should start up this upcomming weekend and run through next weekend.


----------

